# Final choice of 2.1 speakers out of the shortlisted ones



## harshgupta16 (Apr 17, 2012)

I needed 2.1 speakers for music only, basically, electronic, dance, club, trance, dubstep and alternative genres. I was looking for strong bass and equally good lows and mids. My budget was 3k, strictly 3k, not even a penny more. 

So, I have finally narrowed my choices down to the following sets, based on customer reviews of TD and elsewhere. I hope you guys can help me single out a set for by the end of this discussion! 

1. F&D A520 - I have read so much about this product! Everyone seems to be overly pleased with it, including the flipkart reviews, NDTV official review etc. Though I havent listened to it personally, but the overwhelming response seems too good to ignore. Output RMS - 16W*2+ 20W, the satellites are big and powerful, but it doesnt have a wired remote and no treble control.

2. Philips SPA5300- They are almost 1000 bucks costlier than the Fenda ones. I personally listened to them in Nehru Place, but I found the base too bumpy and loud. May be the bass and volume werent optimised, been reading really good reviews about it. RMS- 10W*2+30W, so the subwoofer is very powerful as compared to fenda and also has a wired remote.

3. Altec Lansing VS2621- Altec's build quality and performance is second to none but due its high relatively higher pricing, this set of speakers' output and specs seem average as compared to the above two. But I think it scores over Creative and Logitech.

4. Creative Inspire T3130- Audiophiles recommend it but personally I think Creative is overrated. Its output is a disgrace as compared to fenda and philips, but again the reliability and durability of a brand like Creative compels me to consider it. RMS- 5W*2+15W, the woofer lacks punch, highs and mids are clear, so, overally a DECENT set.

5. Logitech Z313- These speakers are probably the worst in sound quality when compared to others on this list. The bass is muffled, highs dont impress, the only saving grace being the brand name of Logitech and the after sales service behind them. The output RMS also stands low at 25W.

6. Edifier X600- Edifier's sound quality is second to none, and this system offers really good output and packs quite a punch, although I couldn't find many reviews or mentions. Output RMS; 10W*2+20W, the output looks really good at this price and considering that its an Edifier.

The others I managed to find are Edifier P3080 (difficult to find under 3k) and its lesser cousin P3060. Other Edifier models are, M1385 and M3200.

Considering my budget and needs (primarily music with high bass without distortion at high volume), please help me single out one set of speakers from the aforementioned 10 odd sets.

Personally, I am a little inclined towards the Fenda system (its cheap and looks good) but I am willing to shell out a few extra for Edifier's sound quality and performance.  Please guys, your urgent help and expert advice is needed!


----------



## hitesh (Dec 30, 2012)

Bump
Exactly in same position


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

Wait, you shortlisted in april, its dec now 

Get this under 3k: F&D A555U - F&D: Flipkart.com


----------

